# Period stops, then starts again??



## teachma

For the last 3 or 4 months, my period has been like this:

First day, light brownish discharge
Second day, heavyish red bleeding
Third day, light bleeding
Fourth day, no bleeding at all (even when wiping)
Fifth day-seventh day, very light bleeding and dark red when wiping
Eight day, brownish discharge

Does this sound normal to anyone? Anyone else have a cessation mid-period, and then have it start up again?

I am still nursing my 3 year old, but only 2X daily, both early in the am.


----------



## MaryLang

You know mine did that this month
1st day-light
2nd -heavy
3rd - nothing
4th -heavy again
5th - brown spotting
I don't know why, I'll be interested to hear what other people say.


----------



## texaspeach

mine does that. I'll bleed medium for the first day, then heavy, then medium, then spot a little, then it will come back full force, and I'll spot a little the next day. It's a PITA, because while it has been years , I still seem to think it's over before it's OVER


----------



## bananabug

Mine does that every cycle. It stops completely on the third day, then starts back up again on the 4th (and goes until day 6 or 7).


----------



## fishface

My older cousin used to complain of this.....she was probably in her late teens at the time. She called it her stop 'n go day.


----------



## teachma

Well, at least I'm getting the sense, from what I hear, that this can be normal. I guess it's my new normal. In February, I did cut down on the nursing of my 3 year old, from about 4-5X throughout the day to just 2X in the early morning, so maybe this is the reason for the change in my cycle...?


----------



## bornbythesea

Yup, mine does this too, and I read in a book somewhere that it was normal. I don't remember which book it was, but I wish I could because I'd like to find out why.


----------



## bananabug

My cycle didn't always do this- it started after my 2nd child stopped breastfeeding. I guess our cycles continue to evolve as we get older!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teachma* 
Well, at least I'm getting the sense, from what I hear, that this can be normal. I guess it's my new normal. In February, I did cut down on the nursing of my 3 year old, from about 4-5X throughout the day to just 2X in the early morning, so maybe this is the reason for the change in my cycle...?


----------



## teachma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabug* 
My cycle didn't always do this- it started after my 2nd child stopped breastfeeding. I guess our cycles continue to evolve as we get older!

Yep, that's where I am too. 2nd child, just cut down drastically. Never expected the cycle to change so drastically...


----------

